# Kann ULC auf dem Field PG nicht installieren



## kaufmann-michael (9 November 2003)

Hallo,

hab ein kleines Problem mit unserem Field PG. Ich habe PLC und ProTool Version 6.0 installiert, soweit hat noch alles funktioniert. Anschließend wollte ich noch die Unlock Copy installieren, aber nach dem Doppelklick auf Setup kommt folgende Meldung: "Auf ihrem Rechner sind Dateien vermerkt, die nach einem Neustart automatisch gelöscht werden. Dies kann bei der Installation Probleme verursachen. Bitte starten Sie nach dem Neustart das Setup-Programm erneut!" Aber das Problem ist, das diese Fehlermeldung auch nach einem erneutem Neustart wieder auftaucht, sodaß ich keine Chance habe, die ULC zu installieren. Ist zwar eigentlich ein Windowsproblem, habe in anderen Foren keinen Erfolg gehabt. Vielleicht weiß hierzu jemand Rat.

Vielen Dank
Gruß
Michael


----------



## RolfB (9 November 2003)

Hallo Michael,

diesen Beitrag habe ich auf den Supportseiten
von Siemens gefunden:
( es geht im Beitrag um das Optionspaket "Teleservice")

[Zitat]

Beitrags-ID: 10964977 
Datum: 22.03.2002     

FRAGE:
Warum wird die Installation nach der Abfrage der Voraussetzungen für die Installation mit der folgenden Fehlermeldung abgebrochen? 

"Auf ihrem Rechner sind Dateien vermerkt, die beim nächsten Neustart gelöscht werden".
"Dies könnte zu Problemen bei einer Neuinstallation führen".
"Bitte starten sie Windows neu". 

ANTWORT:
Beim Deinstallieren von Anwendungen, die auch unter Windows laufen, wird eine Datei namens Wininit.ini angelegt. In Wininit.ini werden jene Dateien aufgelistet, die erst nach dem Neustart des PG/PC gelöscht werden. Bei vorhandener Wininit.ini geht das Installationsprogramm Setup.exe davon aus, dass die in Wininit.ini vermerkten Dateien beim Neustart gelöscht werden. Sicherheitshalber wird dann deshalb die Installation mit der o.a. Fehlermeldung abgebrochen. 


Abhilfe: 
Führen Sie zunächst einen Neustart Ihres PG/PCs durch. Wenn die Fehlermeldung anschließend weiterhin erscheint, suchen Sie bitte im Systemverzeichnis von Windows die Datei Wininit.ini (u.U. wurde auch eine Wininit.bak angelegt) und löschen Sie diese Datei(en). Starten Sie Ihren PC neu bzw. PG und installieren Sie bitte erneut.

[Zitat Ende]

vielleicht  hilft das weiter.

mfg.

Rolf


----------



## kaufmann-michael (9 November 2003)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Infos,

werde das gleich morgen früh mal ausprobieren, hört sich aber wirklich gut an!

Vielen Dank. Ich werde morgen bescheid sagen!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## kaufmann-michael (10 November 2003)

Hallo,

Problem gelöst. Die genaue Erklärung habe ich in der Arbeit vergessen. Aber hier mal so ungefähr: Es ist aber tatsächlich so, daß der PC versucht Dateien zu löschen, die aber nicht löschen konnte, da sie schreibgeschützt waren. Welche Dateien er beim Neustart löschen will, kann man im Eintrag in der Registry erkennen. 

Local Machine --> System --> CurrentControlSet --> Control --> SessionManager und dann kommt der Eintrag. Werde morgen den Eintrag noch nennen, falls das es jemanden hier interessiert! Hier wird der Pfad angegeben, die er löschen will. Dann habe ich das Attribut schreibgeschützt entfernt und neugestartet. Und siehe da, sie waren weg und das Installationsprogramm lief einwandfrei!

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## kaufmann-michael (10 November 2003)

Hallo,

Problem gelöst. Die genaue Erklärung habe ich in der Arbeit vergessen. Aber hier mal so ungefähr: Es ist aber tatsächlich so, daß der PC versucht Dateien zu löschen, die aber nicht löschen konnte, da sie schreibgeschützt waren. Welche Dateien er beim Neustart löschen will, kann man im Eintrag in der Registry erkennen. 

Local Machine --> System --> CurrentControlSet --> Control --> SessionManager und dann kommt der Eintrag. Werde morgen den Eintrag noch nennen, falls das es jemanden hier interessiert! Hier wird der Pfad angegeben, die er löschen will. Dann habe ich das Attribut schreibgeschützt entfernt und neugestartet. Und siehe da, sie waren weg und das Installationsprogramm lief einwandfrei!

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!

Gruß
Michael


----------

